# Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst



## Verruckt-Birdman (30. Oktober 2019)

*Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst*

Der kritische Zustand des Stromnetzes in Kalifornien, welches von PG&E betrieben wird, ist immer wieder Auslöser von Wildbränden, die in Kombination mit starken Winden entstehen. Die Hälfte der schlimmsten Brände gehen auf das Konto von PG&E. Um solche nunmehr zu verhinden, hat die Firma angekündigt, den Strom bei starken Winden abzuschalten. Zwar könnten die vergammelten Masten weiterhin von Ästen niedergerissen werden, ein Feuer würde so aber nicht mehr ausgelöst. PG&E hat weiterhin erklärt, daß dieser Zustand ein Jahrzehnt anhalten werde. Wie das Unternehmen, welches trotz eines nahezu vollständigen Verzichts auf Instandhaltung pleite ist, die Situation in den Griff bekommen möchte, bleibt allerdings unklar. Im wirtschaftlich starken Kalifornien kann man es sich nicht erlauben, sich auf derart verantwortungslose Praktiken zu verlassen und so wollen Unternehmen ein dezentrales Stromnetz schaffen, in das auch die Städte investieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tech-Firmen im Silicon Valley wollen sich eventuell weder auf PG&E noch auf Alternativen verlassen und könnten sich neue Standorte suchen. Da es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, daß der gesamte Park geschlossen umsiedelt, würde das womöglich das Ende des Silicon Valley bedeuten.

Quelle:
Silicon Valley Businesses Consider Relocating Due To Unreliable Power System – CBS San Francisco

Angesichts von Trumps Staatsterror gegen Venezuela (wieviele Stromausfälle gab es, seit es still um Guaido geworden ist?), um die Welt vom Versagen des Sozialismus in Venezuela zu überzeugen, ist das schon sehr peinlich, da kann man schon seine Rückschlüsse ziehen.


----------



## Rolk (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womÃ¶glich aufgelÃ¶st*

Was soll denn der Vergleich mit Venezuela? Dort verhungern demnächst wahrscheinlich schon Menschen, weil die Sozialisten das Land von Grund auf zerstört haben. Ende der Geschichte.


----------



## AlphaMale (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womÃ¶glich aufgelÃ¶st*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Angesichts von Trumps Staatsterror gegen Venezuela (wieviele Stromausfälle gab es, seit es still um Guaido geworden ist?), um die Welt vom Versagen des Sozialismus in Venezuela zu überzeugen, ist das schon sehr peinlich, da kann man schon seine Rückschlüsse ziehen.



Schön, wenn ein einziger Satz ausreicht, um jemand von der Gesinnung (und wahrscheinlich präferierten Quellen (RT,Sputnik, Telepolis) zu verorten.   //Ignore


----------



## Lexx (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womÃ¶glich aufgelÃ¶st*



AlphaMale schrieb:


> Schön, wenn ein einziger Satz ausreicht, um jemand von der Gesinnung (und wahrscheinlich präferierten Quellen (RT,Sputnik, Telepolis) zu verorten.   //Ignore


Vorurteilsbehaftete, unreflektierte, voreingenommene schnellschuss-faschistiode Ausgrenzer,
werden ebenso wenig ernst- und wahrgenommen wie kritisierte Mitmenschen, die sich trauen,
einen Gedanken, ein Gefühl, einen Eindruck, eine Information (mitzu)teilen.

Auch wenn  sie falsch erscheinen möge.

Wer weis schon was Wahrheit und Wirklichkeit ist.

Im Zen-Buddhismus heisst es: Die Wirklichkeit ist das, was von aussen auf dich einwirkt,
die Wahrheit ist das, was du für dich in deinem Leben verwirklichst. 
Was du von dir nach aussen tragen kannst. Verwirkliche dich, dann veränderst du auch
die Wahrheit.

Nur die Starken überleben?
Wäre angebracht, wenn ein Zombie dir das Hirn wegrfrisst.
Der hat wenigstens was davon.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womÃ¶glich aufgelÃ¶st*



Rolk schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Vergleich mit Venezuela? Dort verhungern demnächst wahrscheinlich schon Menschen, weil die Sozialisten das Land von Grund auf zerstört haben. Ende der Geschichte.



Na dann ist ja bloß gut das die Raffgier des neoliberalen Kapitalismus einen Großteil der Menschen nicht ebenfalls langsam aber sicher Stück für Stück zu Grunde richtet.  



> Nach Darstellung des Zeugen waren die Akteure skrupellos. Um aufkommende  Bedenken zu unterdrücken, habe einer seiner Geschäftspartner bei einer  Beratung gesagt: "Wer ein Problem damit hat, dass wegen unserer Arbeit  weniger Kindergärten gebaut werden - da ist die Tür."
> 
> Zeuge im "Cum-Ex"-Prozess: Der Staat selbst foerderte Steuerdeals | WEB.DE


----------



## Rolk (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst*

Na dann, ab nach Venezuela und lebt euren Traum.


----------



## taks (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst*

Würde der Region sowieso gut tun wenn ein paar Leute von da weg ziehen


----------



## BojackHorseman (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst*

Schon sehr lustig wie hier Venezuela dafür herhalten muss, dass der Privatkonzern PG&E über viele Jahrzehnte Investitionen in die Infrastruktur vernachlässigt hat.

Eigentlich wäre es an der Zeit für Kalifornien, das Stromnetz wieder zu verstaatlichen. Überall in der 1. Welt hat sich gezeigt, Infrastruktur an Privatwirtschaft zu veräußern, führt nicht zu einer Verbesserung der Leistung oder Kostenersparnis. Ein Beispiel ist die katastrophale Privatisierung der Bahn in Großbritannien. Oder der Verkauf von Wasserwerken und Stromnetzen in Deutschland. Es wurde für den Endverbraucher immer teurer bei sinkender Qualität, was am Ende durch den Verbraucher oder aber Steuerzahler nachfinanziert werden muss.

Man sollte dazu sagen, viele der Probleme in Kalifornien entstanden erst dadurch, dass man zur Bekämpfung von Malariamücken in Sumpfgebieten sowie zur schnellen Holzgewinnung ab 1880 Australischen Eukalyptus pflanzte (Italien und Portugal begingen den selben Fehler). Dieser kommt mit Trockenheit und feuchten Böden klar, er wächst über 60 Meter in 50 Jahren, wurzelt flach und saugt Massen an Wasser. Sein Holz, Laubwerk und die abplatzende Rinde hingegen sind stark ölhaltig und extrem brennbar, auch wenn der Baum selbst feuerresistent ist. Seine Samen brauchen Feuer.

 Die verheerenden Feuerstürme der letzten Jahre entstanden durch eine Kombination des menschgemachten Klimawandels, verfehlter Umweltpolitik sowie Konzerngier. Viele der Leitungen dort wurden seit 50 Jahren und mehr nicht gewartet. Das Inferno von Paradise mit 86 Toten wurde durch einen 70 Jahre alten Transformator ausgelöst.


----------



## taks (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre es an der Zeit für Kalifornien, das Stromnetz wieder zu verstaatlichen. Überall in der 1. Welt hat sich gezeigt, Infrastruktur an Privatwirtschaft zu veräußern, führt nicht zu einer Verbesserung oder Kostenersparnis. Ein Beispiel ist die katastrophale Privatisierung der Bahn in Großbritannien. Oder der Verkauf von Wasserwerken in Deutschland.


Ist doch immer das Gleiche: 
- Lobby sagt der Politik sie sollen die Infrastruktur privatisieren
- Lobby kauft Infrastruktur und wirtschaftet die von der Bevölkerung bezahlte Infrastruktur runter
- Infrastruktur wird wieder verstaatlicht und die Bevölkerung bezahlt die Investitionen um die Infrastruktur wieder her zu richten.


----------



## BojackHorseman (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst*



taks schrieb:


> Ist doch immer das Gleiche:
> - Lobby sagt der Politik sie sollen die Infrastruktur privatisieren
> - Lobby kauft Infrastruktur und wirtschaftet die von der Bevölkerung bezahlte Infrastruktur runter
> - Infrastruktur wird wieder verstaatlicht und die Bevölkerung bezahlt die Investitionen um die Infrastruktur wieder her zu richten.



Das größte Problem dabei ist, dass Politiker weiterhin in privatwirtschaftliche Positionen wechseln dürfen, die sie vorher in der Politik maßgeblich bestimmen durften. Einerseits ist das logisch, da sie über das Know-how verfügen, anderseits ist da eine oft lückenlose Nachweisbarkeit, warum Politiker in Lobbyverbände wechseln.

Sigmar Gabriel blockierte als Umwelt- und später Energieminister fast 15 Jahre lang eine effektive Klimapolitik, was schlußendlich zur mangelnden Wettbewerbsfähigkeit der deutschen Autobauer im E-Mobil-Bereich führte.

Jetzt wird er Cheflobbyist genau dieser Industrie. Bestens vernetzt in den Ministerien, in denen er jahrelang Vertraute in Spitzenpositionen befördern konnte.

In Deutschland sollte das Bahnnetz auch mal verschenkt werden, Autobahnen geplant und gebau als public private partnerships, entwickeln sich zu Kostenfallen für die Länder. Infrastruktur muss keinen Gewinn bringen, Privatfirmen hingegen müssen Gewinne und Rendite erzielen.


----------



## Poulton (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst*

Mal vom idiotischen Venezuela-Vergleich und rotierenden Aluhut abgesehen, der marode Zustand der Infrastruktur in den USA sollte hinlänglich bekannt sein: Der kaputte Riese - Die marode US-Infrastruktur  (Archiv)



Rolk schrieb:


> Na dann, ab nach Venezuela und lebt euren Traum.


Man kommt sich mal wieder vor, wie zu Zeiten des Kalten Krieges in Westdeutschland. Da wurde auch gerne auf Kritik an den bestehenden Verhältnissen mit einem "_Dann geh doch nach drüben!_" reagiert. 



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Sigmar Gabriel


Das heißt Zick-Zack-Siggi.



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> In Deutschland sollte das Bahnnetz auch mal verschenkt werden,  Autobahnen geplant und gebau als public private partnerships, entwickeln  sich zu Kostenfallen für die Länder. Infrastruktur muss keinen Gewinn  bringen, Privatfirmen hingegen müssen Gewinne und Rendite  erzielen.


Die Liste ist noch bedeutend länger. Kleine Auswahl:


Spoiler



Gefängnisse und Strafvollzug: Geheime Vertraege, versteckte Kosten 
Und da kann man froh sein, dass es hierzulande verfassungsrechtliche  Hürden gibt, die eine komplette Privatisierung verhindern. In den USA  und manch anderen westlichen Staat ist das mittlerweile big business.

Privatisierte Wasserbetriebe: Werden oder wurden wieder zurückgekauft, nachdem die Kosten durch die Decke gingen.

Kleidchengesellschaft der Bundeswehr: Zu Zeiten vom Genossen der Bosse  privatisiert, mittlerweile wieder von der Bundeswehr übernommen, weil  nichts funktioniert.
Bundeswehr uebernimmt Bekleidungsgesellschaft komplett – Augen geradeaus!

und unsortiert:
OEffentlich-private Partnerschaft – Wikipedia


> Der Investor geht bereits in den ersten Jahren in die  Insolvenz, die öffentliche Hand muss die Verpflichtungen des Investors  übernehmen und mit Verlust neu beginnen, so beim Freizeit- und Badepark  der Stadt Leimen in Baden-Württemberg und bei zahlreichen weiteren  Bäderprojekten wie der Keitum-Therme auf Sylt.[33]
> Der Investor steigert durch Nachforderungen die Miete weit über die  anfangs vereinbarte Höhe, so etwa bei den 90 Schulen des Landkreises  Offenbach und bei der Hamburger Elbphilharmonie.[34]
> Beim Warnow-Tunnel in Rostock und beim Trave-Tunnel in Lübeck erwies  sich die Kalkulation der Investoren Hochtief, Bilfinger Berger und  Bouygues als geschönt; deshalb wurden die Laufzeiten der Verträge von 30  auf 40 bzw. 50 Jahre erhöht, sodass Einwohner und andere Autofahrer  länger Maut zahlen müssen und das Eigentum an den Tunnels erst später  als vereinbart an die Kommunen übergeht.[35]
> Schließlich scheitern Projekte, weil der Investor seine  vertraglichen Verpflichtungen nicht erfüllen kann, so etwa beim Projekt  des digitalen Bürgerportals, das die Stadt Würzburg mit der  Bertelsmann-Tochterfirma Arvato vereinbart hatte „Würzburg  integriert!“.[36]


ÖPP Deutschland AG – staatlich finanzierter Lobbyismus | LobbyControl
Public Private Partnership – Lobbypedia
Toll Collect – Lobbypedia
Infrastrukturgesellschaft Verkehr – Lobbypedia
Der geplünderte Staat Geheime Geschäfte von Politik und Wirtschaft Doku auf Arte



Das ganze hat was davon: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...an_Monopoly_board_in_the_middle_of_a_game.jpg


----------



## Poulton (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst*

doppelt, bitte löschen


----------



## Rolk (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst*



taks schrieb:


> Ist doch immer das Gleiche:
> - Lobby sagt der Politik sie sollen die Infrastruktur privatisieren
> - Lobby kauft Infrastruktur und wirtschaftet die von der Bevölkerung bezahlte Infrastruktur runter
> - Infrastruktur wird wieder verstaatlicht und die Bevölkerung bezahlt die Investitionen um die Infrastruktur wieder her zu richten.



Wir haben mittlerweile genügend Politiker die auch ganz ohne Lobbyvorgaben so vorgehen. Frei nach dem Motto, nach mir die Sintflut und Hauptsache für die eigene Amtszeit ein paar € für andere Zwecke eingespart.


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst*



taks schrieb:


> Ist doch immer das Gleiche:
> - Lobby sagt der Politik sie sollen die Infrastruktur privatisieren
> - Lobby kauft Infrastruktur und wirtschaftet die von der Bevölkerung bezahlte Infrastruktur runter
> - Infrastruktur wird wieder verstaatlicht und die Bevölkerung bezahlt die Investitionen um die Infrastruktur wieder her zu richten.



Die Infrastruktur wird doch nicht gekauft. Die lässt man sich schenken.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst*

Wobei es doch für die Firmen, die Milliarden scheffeln kein Problem sein sollte auf eigene Kosten neue Erdleitungen ziehen zu lassen.
Oder direkt ein paar Solarzellen aufs Dach. Sonne ist dort genug.


----------



## BojackHorseman (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst*

Kalifornien ist in den USA neben Colorado absoluter Vorreiter bei erneuerbaren Energien und beim Umweltschutz.
Allerdings ist das Land auch einer der Hauptenergieverschwender durch riesige Karren und Vollklimatisierung von der Säuglingsstation bis zur Leichenhalle.

Kalifornien selbst ist etwa 20 Prozent größer als Deutschland und die Überlandleitungen sind durch mehrere Umstände quasi alternativlos. Zum einen gab und gibt es anders als in Deutschland eine ganz andere Einstellung zur Landnahme und Besiedelung. In Deutschland wird Bauland ausgeschrieben, bis vor wenigen Jahrzehnten durften Kalifornier sich überall niederlassen. Das Land ist also noch stärker zersiedelt als Deutschland.

Dann sind Erdleitungen historisch unbeliebt. Früher waren Kabel mit Papier, Baumwolle oder Kunstseide ummantelt und wurden häufig Opfer der artenreicheren Nagetiere. Überlandleitungen waren eine kostengünstige Alternative.

Zuletzt, Erdbeben. Wenn bei einem Erdbeben 100 Masten umstürzen, lassen die sich leicht reparieren. 100 Erdleitungen, die sich nur durch aufwändige Grabungen reparieren lassen, würden die Kosten immens in die Höhe treiben. Von wochenlangen Stromausfällen ganz zu schweigen. Das ist auch das Hauptargument gegen verlegte Hochspannungsleitungen in Deutschland statt der Hochspannungsmasten. Die Ausfallzeiten wären zu hoch.

Wir Deutschen vergessen oft, bis auf oft harmlose Hochwasser und gelegentliche Orkantiefs haben wir nichts zu befürchten. Man sieht es ja im Sommer, wenn irgendwo die Brandenburger Steppe brennt, dann braucht es schon eine Menge besorgte Pressegesichter, um das zu einer wirklichen Bedrohung hochzumediatisieren.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Wir Deutschen vergessen oft, bis auf oft harmlose Hochwasser und gelegentliche Orkantiefs haben wir nichts zu befürchten.


Außer wenn bei uns der Schnee ausreicht um ganze Stahlmasten in die Knie zu zwingen.


----------



## Master_Bytez (1. November 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst*

Ja habe da auch mal so ein Bericht gesehen, das ist alles ein abgekartetes Spiel. Die wollen durch die ganzen "Abschaltszenarien" den Preis für Strom in die höhe treiben.
Das haben die auch geschafft. Dachte das ist schon vom Tisch, aber sieh mal einer an.....


----------



## BojackHorseman (2. November 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Ja habe da auch mal so ein Bericht gesehen, das ist alles ein abgekartetes Spiel. Die wollen durch die ganzen "Abschaltszenarien" den Preis für Strom in die höhe treiben.
> Das haben die auch geschafft. Dachte das ist schon vom Tisch, aber sieh mal einer an.....



Man sollte solche Behauptungen auch mal überprüfen.

 Siehe da, absoluter Unsinn. PG&E hat Anfang 2019 Insolvenz abgemeldet, ist aber als Grundversorger vor einer Abwicklung geschützt.

Eine Verstaatlichung steht im Raum. Eine Erhöhung der Strompreise ist hingegen eine logische Folge, denn Sanierungen kosten Geld. Im Umkehrschluss würden mehr Kalifornier vielleicht auch mal überlegen, was die Strom- und Wasserverschwendung in ihrem Bundesstaat und weltweit anrichtet.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Außer wenn bei uns der Schnee ausreicht um ganze Stahlmasten in die Knie zu zwingen.



Normale Hochspannungs-Strommasten die an den Klimawandel mit seinen Extremwettern ausgerichtet sind, brechen nicht unter Last. 

Was dort brach, waren Masten aus sprödem, da sehr stickstoffhaltigem sogenannten Thomasstahl, die größtenteils bereits vor 1940 aufgestellt wurden. Sie haben 65 Jahre relativ einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Alreech (2. November 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Schon sehr lustig wie hier Venezuela dafür herhalten muss, dass der Privatkonzern PG&E über viele Jahrzehnte Investitionen in die Infrastruktur vernachlässigt hat.
> 
> Eigentlich wäre es an der Zeit für Kalifornien, das Stromnetz wieder zu verstaatlichen. Überall in der 1. Welt hat sich gezeigt, Infrastruktur an Privatwirtschaft zu veräußern, führt nicht zu einer Verbesserung der Leistung oder Kostenersparnis. Ein Beispiel ist die katastrophale Privatisierung der Bahn in Großbritannien. Oder der Verkauf von Wasserwerken und Stromnetzen in Deutschland. Es wurde für den Endverbraucher immer teurer bei sinkender Qualität, was am Ende durch den Verbraucher oder aber Steuerzahler nachfinanziert werden muss.


Ein gutes Beispiel ist auch die sogenannte Energiewende in Deutschland die nichts anderes als ein neoliberales Privatisierungsprogramm gewesen ist.

Besserverdienenden & Großbauern haben sich Photovoltaik & Windkraftanlagen angeschafft und erhalten 20 Jahre lang für jede KWh (egal ob momentan benötigt oder nicht) einen festen Preis der durch eine Umlage finanziert wird die jeder Stromverbraucher zahlen muß.
Gleichzeitig sollen große Energiekonzernene die meist im Besitz von Städten, Gemeinden, Landkreisen oder Bundesländern sind (RWE, ENBW) bei Nacht- oder Windstille mit teuren Gas- oder Ölkraftwerken die Versorgungssicherheit herstellen.


----------



## BojackHorseman (2. November 2019)

*AW: Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst*



Alreech schrieb:


> Ein gutes Beispiel ist auch die sogenannte Energiewende in Deutschland die nichts anderes als ein neoliberales Privatisierungsprogramm gewesen ist.
> 
> Besserverdienenden & Großbauern haben sich Photovoltaik & Windkraftanlagen angeschafft und erhalten 20 Jahre lang für jede KWh (egal ob momentan benötigt oder nicht) einen festen Preis der durch eine Umlage finanziert wird die jeder Stromverbraucher zahlen muß.
> Gleichzeitig sollen große Energiekonzernene die meist im Besitz von Städten, Gemeinden, Landkreisen oder Bundesländern sind (RWE, ENBW) bei Nacht- oder Windstille mit teuren Gas- oder Ölkraftwerken die Versorgungssicherheit herstellen.



Ja, das ist schon richtig. Es wurde auch von vielen Umweltverbänden vorhergesagt.

Deshalb ist es auch so unverständlich, dass die Stromerzeugung von Privathaushalten weiterhin besteuert wird. Heutige Photovoltaik Anlage amortisieren sich energetisch nach zwei Jahren (Windräder nach 3-9 Monaten), ökonomisch "verdient" man ab sieben Jahren Geld. Wie wir heute wissen, sind Solarpanele robuster als angenommen. Auch nach 20 Jahren beträgt der Wirkungsgradverlust nur zwischen 5-10 Prozent. Da die Technik keine großen Entwicklungssprünge macht, dürfte vor 15 Jahren gebaute Anlagen noch weitere 20 oder gar 30 Jahre in Betrieb bleiben, bevor sich der Tausch rechnet.

Was die Nacht angeht, das ist weniger dramatisch als die Ökogegner gern darstellen. Der Stromverbauch in der Nacht fällt nämlich rapide. Was den Wind angeht, das ist was anderes. Denn Deutschland hat weiterhin das Problem, es gibt zu wenig Ökostrom. 42 Prozent klingt viel, ist es aber nicht. Ohne ständige Überproduktion gibt es auch keinen Grund Speichersysteme zu bauen (Pumpspeicherbecken sind in Deutschland vollständig erschlossen). Auch die Traumtänzerei einer Wasserstoff-Wirtschaft ist damit völlig erledigt, da diese Technologie nur dann sinnvoll ist, wenn der Strom bei dem gruselig schlechten Wirkungsgrad komplett aus quasi kostenlosem Strom kommt - durch erneuerbarer Energien.


----------

